# Should I Get The LG KC910 or The Samsung i8510



## nate8282 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok this has been a big decision. I've been debaiting for several days now about which phone to get. On one hand you have the LG KC910 which has a flash OS, meaning there won't be many apps, but it will be a fast OS, both have 8MP camera,however it has smile and face recognition and you can even touch the screen where you want the camera to focus to take fast focused pictures. The Samsung i8510 however looks amazing as well, i normally wouldn't look at a samsung phone, but this one is there best yet. Though it is not a touch screen and the KC910 was rated one of the highest for best touch screens along side the Iphone, it does have the Symbian S60 OS, which will enable hundreds of free fun and amazing apps and tweaks, for instance the S60 has an app that can turn your phone into it's own server, it plays divx and xvid video files and if your friends like that movie on your phone just turn on the app and they can download it directly from your phone using a standard internet browser, no cables nothing to carry around. Another great app which i have used before in my Nokia n95 was an app that allowed your phone to be a Wifi hub. At the airport and don't want to pay for wifi for your laptop no worries turn on the app and surf the net through your phone connection. Both support 3G 2100 frequency which is what Tmobile is using for their new 3g which i have tmobile. It's just to hard for me decide please submit your opinion!


----------



## Stojkovic (Jan 4, 2009)

Buy N95.


----------



## nate8282 (Sep 6, 2006)

the N95 is what i have now and it's broken, i want something with a better camera.


----------



## Stojkovic (Jan 4, 2009)

Bad luck... But the N95 has a 5mp camera, is it that bad?
Sonyericson k770i has a good camera, but that's an old phone...


----------



## nate8282 (Sep 6, 2006)

it's not bad, it's just the kc910 and 18510 have 8mp camera's with more features.


----------

